# 1970 Aia fire code??



## cda (May 6, 2014)

1. Is there access to it online?

2. Does someone have one if a section is needed?


----------



## mark handler (May 6, 2014)

What is Aia?


----------



## cda (May 6, 2014)

http://www.aia.org/aiaucmp/groups/aia/documents/pdf/aiab099561.pdf


----------



## cda (May 6, 2014)

Might be national building code


----------



## mark handler (May 6, 2014)

The AIA does not have or advocate a fire code


----------



## cda (May 6, 2014)

Might be national building code

Found this

http://firesafety.vermont.gov/sites/firesafety/files/pdf/Code_Standards/Historic_FBC.pdf


----------



## cda (May 6, 2014)

wrong AIA

National Building Code, by the American Insurance Association (AIA);


----------



## mark handler (May 6, 2014)

That's why I asked


----------



## Frank (May 6, 2014)

http://aia-online-store.webstorepowered.com/Hardcopy-Publications/b/3293317011?ie=UTF8&title=Hardcopy+Publications  It is still available


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 6, 2014)

The American Insurance Association used to be called the National Bureau of Fire Underwriters.  They published the former National Building Code.  I thought it died around 1960.  BOCA took over the name decades later.


----------

